# Stingray seat identification help



## Chavez (Aug 30, 2019)

I bought this stingray seat years ago at the solano swap meet in Concord California. Upholstery is shot but the pan is in excellent condition. I’m not an a stingray expert. I would like to know what years and/or models it would be “correct” for? 
I would greatly appreciate it. I’m planning on building my son a modernized stingray, but I do like to keep as many period correct parts even on my custom builds. 

Any recommendations on who to send it to for reupholstering when I get to that point. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## kasper (Sep 6, 2019)

69/70 red stingray deluxe as far as I'm aware, non deluxe wouldent have the silver mylar in the "ribbing" and also some fastbacks when they started red.


----------



## Chavez (Sep 8, 2019)

kasper said:


> 69/70 red stingray deluxe as far as I'm aware, non deluxe wouldent have the silver mylar in the "ribbing" and also some fastbacks when they started red.



Thanks!


----------

